# Lost my Linda



## shadetree_1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry I've not been around much, with Linda's health the last couple of years with the double lung transplant I have been very preoccupied, unfortunately on January 25th I lost the love of my life and bride of 39 years Linda.

Joe


----------



## papaturner (Feb 11, 2015)

You have my prayers and condolences.


----------



## markgum (Feb 11, 2015)

prayers for you and your family.


----------



## wyone (Feb 11, 2015)

My condolences to you and your family...


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe, it is always hard to read these threads and I am sure it was hard to even write it. My condolences to you and your family and friends. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family!


----------



## Monty (Feb 11, 2015)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## glenspens (Feb 11, 2015)

My condolences and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe;

Our family chain is broken and nothing seems the same;
But as God calls us one by one, the chain will link again.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## greggas (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe,

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Please know that I will keep you in my prayers.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## WoodCarverOH (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe,
Sorry for your loss.
I've walked in those shoes.
May God Bless you and your family.
Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## loydstuts (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, Joe. May the good Lord guide you through this time of grief. From my family to yours, we send our deepest condolences and sincerest thoughts.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Feb 11, 2015)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## mark james (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe,  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PS22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Shadetree....
   My prayers go to you my friend.


----------



## JimB (Feb 11, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm very sorry Joe. She and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 11, 2015)

My prayer will be for you in this time...And I pray that Linda find that leaving this life is not the end, but the beginning.


----------



## Rchan63 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry for your lost


----------



## asyler (Feb 11, 2015)

thoughts and prayers


----------



## triw51 (Feb 11, 2015)

My heart felt condolences I will be lifting you up in prayer


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 11, 2015)

wow, i dont even know what to say. I'm at a loss for words right now. Big time prayers sent! Please dont hesitate to reach out to us if you need to talk, vent, or whatever.


----------



## BJohn (Feb 11, 2015)

No need to say your sorry for not being around.

You are in our prayer's. Not doubt it will be tough, just remember God will be with you every step. Place your trust in him and place the weight of this burden on his shoulders, he can handle it.

God Bless


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 11, 2015)

Our prayers and condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, we'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Krash (Feb 11, 2015)

Words fail me Joe. I cant imagine losing my wife much less walking thru the physical troubles leading up to her death. But true comfort comes from the Lord and He has the right words for this situation. I will pray for you and your family to receive these words of comfort and rest in them.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 11, 2015)

My condolences on your loss, Joe. We will keep you in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss and offering my deepest Sympathies.


----------



## magpens (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe, I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  Sincere condolences and my thoughts are going your way in your grief.


----------



## tjseagrove (Feb 11, 2015)

No words can express how we feel...my heart goes out to you and will pray for you.


----------



## jsolie (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss.  You have my condolences and prayers for wisdom and comfort.


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe, our prayers are with you, so sorry to hear this. 

Eugene.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 11, 2015)

So sorry, Joe.


----------



## Katya (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe, so sorry to just hear of this.  My sincere sympathies to you on your tremendous loss.
You'll be in our prayers, and I hope that you will find comfort in your grief. Please let your loved ones take care of you.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.....


----------



## KenV (Feb 11, 2015)

Prayers and blessings are with you!!!


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.  My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Jeff turns (Feb 11, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers going to you and your family


----------



## jscola (Feb 11, 2015)

prayers sent for you & family.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear that Joe, I can't even imagine the loss you are feeling.


----------



## lwalper (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 11, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, you have my deepest condolences Joe!


----------



## jaeger (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe,
I'm sorry for your loss.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## knowltoh (Feb 11, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jimofsanston (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your lost.  Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## robutacion (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh no Joe...! that is cruel mate...!

I can't even start to imagine how it feels like, losing the love of your life, Linda did had some tough times lately and you never gave up hope but, her time come up and the "Fellow upstairs" would have His reasons most of which, we can never understand but have to accept so, I hope that, she is in a better place and that you can soldier on, as you always did...!

My thoughts are with you, my friend...!

Cheers
George


----------



## reddwil (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe,  I am so sorry for your loss and my prayers are with you and your family. I to had a hung lose this week. My mom passed on Monday. God bless


----------



## low_48 (Feb 11, 2015)

So sorry Joe.


----------



## Timbo (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss Joe.  My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## wob50 (Feb 11, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 11, 2015)

We are praying for you.  So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Kragax (Feb 12, 2015)

Joe, you don't know me as I am new here. But you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 12, 2015)

It is said that grief is a shadow of love. And from the way you talked about Linda, I know that your love for her knew no bounds. I can not even begin to comprehend the depth your sorrow at her loss.
 I am so very sorry Joe.


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry that you lost your soulmate!  I will keep you in my prayers that you get through this trying time in your life!


----------



## southernclay (Feb 12, 2015)

Prayers sent Joe, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 12, 2015)

*My heartfelt condolences.*

I am so very Sorry for your loss.  Prayers for you in terrible time.  May she  Rest In Peace.




shadetree_1 said:


> Sorry I've not been around much, with Linda's health the last couple of years with the double lung transplant I have been very preoccupied, unfortunately on January 25th I lost the love of my life and bride of 39 years Linda.
> 
> Joe


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 12, 2015)

My condolences on your loss. She will live forever in the hearts of those she left behind...

Dave


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 13, 2015)

I feel your loss. I am so sorry.


----------



## Scott (Feb 14, 2015)

Joe, I am so sorry to hear of Linda's passing.

Scott.


----------



## Big (Feb 14, 2015)

Joe, that is horrible and I am truly so sorry to hear it. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 16, 2015)

Prayers coming your way Joe. Blessings for you and yours!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Joe. My thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## chrisk (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Joe. Condolences!


----------



## bswim (Feb 18, 2015)

New here and don't know you but had a scare a couple years ago with my wife of 20 years. 

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------

